# New stones



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I made four new stones this year. I still have two, one old one new....some d-bags took the other two. I never took any pics, oh well. The only one I spent a whole lot of time on was the Shorty Smith stone (based off Disneys Phantom Manor). Yup the cats made short work of tearing the thing to shreds....at least it wasnt stolen. So the new ones are the 1849, Shorty, and economy (yeah not original but its true).


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job...really like the 1849 one.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shorty appears to be very happy with his stone


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well done great job


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool Love the wood type one!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed ...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice I like the wood one too!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

hpropman said:


> very nice I like the wood one too!


Thanks everyone Yeah I'm kind of fond of the wood one too. Of course I would like it more if my cats didnt use it as a scratching post.


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice work! Great detail! I really like your 1849 stone and your Shorty Smith ground breaker.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking tombstones. The 1849 really looks like stone.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I might steal that wooden tombstone idea 
Did you make the groundbreaker skely? I don't think I've seen a skull or ribcage like that before


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

All of them are great. Love the 1849


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like the 1849 tombstone...very realistic. I think the wooden Shorty tombsone is fantastic...great realistic look out of foam again. But I LOVE the economy stone


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is too funny about your cats. Sorry, I'm sure you don't think so. Isn't it funny how they just pick on the one. Great looking tombstones, sorry about the ones that got stolen. It just makes you soooo mad when that happens.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Chicken, making wood planks with foam is a neat idea and make for a different style of tombstone. I will be able to use up some of the odd strips of foam I seem to end up with from time to time. Over all, a very good set of tombstones.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I might steal that wooden tombstone idea
> Did you make the groundbreaker skely? I don't think I've seen a skull or ribcage like that before


Thats alright steal away..I did. The groundbreaker is carved out of foam. I found all these mannequins years ago and on occasion I'll carve em up. The skull was store bought.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Excellent work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

look great! The '1849' one looks real!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I love the pics. Especially the 1849 and wooden one. You might want to try spraying down your T-stones with capsaicin to prevent the cats from even going near it.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> I love the pics. Especially the 1849 and wooden one. You might want to try spraying down your T-stones with capsaicin to prevent the cats from even going near it.


Whats capsaicin? Because every year they choose a new stone to attack.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dubbax3 said:


> Whats capsaicin? Because every year they choose a new stone to attack.


It's the chemical that makes chili peppers hot. Ground up chili pods are used as deterrents for mammalian pests. They don't affect birds, so your tombstones could still get pecked


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those look GREAT!! As others have said I think the 1849 one is awesome. Very simple but very effective - definitely less is more.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey, that "economy" tombstone's a little close to the truth.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I too like the 1849 stone. Simple and well done.


----------

